# gmirror: lost disk, HOWTO proceed?



## uisge (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi -

I do run a mirror made from /dev/da4 and /dev/da6. 

Two hours ago smartd started to throw the following error messages:

```
smartd[787]: Device: /dev/ad6, 1 Currently unreadable (pending) sectors
smartd[787]: Device: /dev/ad6, 1 Offline uncorrectable sectors
```

Well, and gmirror tells me:

```
me> gmirror status
      Name    Status  Components
mirror/gm0  DEGRADED  ad4
```


```
me> gmirror list
Geom name: gm0
State: DEGRADED
Components: 2
Balance: round-robin
Slice: 4096
Flags: NONE
GenID: 1
SyncID: 1
ID: 1798641043
Providers:
1. Name: mirror/gm0
   Mediasize: 500107861504 (466G)
   Sectorsize: 512
   Mode: r6w6e7
Consumers:
1. Name: ad4
   Mediasize: 500107862016 (466G)
   Sectorsize: 512
   Mode: r1w1e1
   State: ACTIVE
   Priority: 0
   Flags: DIRTY
   GenID: 1
   SyncID: 1
   ID: 674613560
```

Hmm, consumer 2 is gone :-(

Then I did try to re-insert /dev/da6:

```
me> me> gmirror insert gm0 /dev/ad6
gmirror: Not all disks connected.
```

Even a ...

```
me> gmirror rebuild gm0 /dev/ad6
gmirror: No such provider: /dev/ad6.
```
... didn't help me.

I do not have physical access to that machine (re-located).

What would you propose to do next? And, I really do appreciate every hint to literature, FAQs, and alike.

Thanks.


----------



## uisge (Mar 16, 2009)

I forgot to show:

me> grep -i GEOM /var/log/messages 
Mar 16 03:01:37 <kern.crit> enfer-du-nord kernel: GEOM_MIRROR: Request failed (error=5). ad6[READ(offset=99604004352, length=131072)]
Mar 16 03:01:37 <kern.crit> enfer-du-nord kernel: GEOM_MIRROR: Device gm0: provider ad6 disconnected.


----------



## uisge (Mar 16, 2009)

uisge said:
			
		

> What would you propose to do next?
> And, I really do appreciate every hint to literature, FAQs, and alike.



Ok, I did manage to re-add that disk into the raid, and it is currently rebuilding.

JFTR:

```
me> gmirror forget gm0

me> gmirror status
      Name    Status  Components
mirror/gm0  COMPLETE  ad4

me> gmirror remove gm0 /dev/ad6
gmirror: No such provider: ad6.

me> gmirror insert gm0 /dev/ad6

me> gmirror status
      Name    Status  Components
mirror/gm0  DEGRADED  ad4
                      ad6 (0%)
```

Well, I'll see in a couple of hours/days if that disk will fail again.


----------

